# sowieso



## mirind4

Hoi!

Vandaag heb ik een vraag tegen mijn collega gesteld: "Heb je heel veel dingen te doen?"
Hij antwoord was: "Ja, zo wie zo!"
Eerlijk gezegd, dat heb ik niet begrepen... Wat betekent die "zo wie zo" zin in deze situatie? Wat bedoelt hij ermee? Betekent die "so-so"?

Bij voorbaat dank!
mirind4


----------



## Peterdg

Het is "sowieso" en het betekent: "in elk geval", "hoedanook".


----------



## mirind4

@Peterdg 
Bedankt!


----------



## ThomasK

Misschien ook: "toch al"...


----------



## mirind4

@ThomasK 
Bedankt!


----------



## Peterdg

ThomasK said:


> Misschien ook: "toch al"...


Er zijn vele interpretaties mogelijk. Je zou ook kunnen zeggen: "zoals gewoonlijk" of "wat dacht je?" of "het zal wel niet!" ...


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik hoor ook geregeld ''sowieso wel'' en ''sowieso niet''... Ik gebruik het ondertussen zelf ook al.

''Hopelijk is het examen niet zo moeilijk.''
''Sowieso wel.'' (=Geloof je 't zelf? / Waarschijnlijk wel)

''Ze gaat nu eindelijk doen wat ze beloofd had.''
''Sowieso niet.'' (=Geloof je 't zelf? / Waarschijnlijk niet)

Persoonlijk vind ik de betekenis van sowieso een stuk duidelijker dan die van überhaupt, wat in zo veel gevallen gewoon helemaal niets betekent.


----------



## ThomasK

Oei, ik zou die betekenis anders beschrijven: "uiteraard wel", "uiteraard niet" of zo. Voor mij is het een zekerheid! _("überhaupt" (of "at all") betekent geregeld "helemaal", lijkt mij, maar in wezen is het "uiteindelijk", of "in wezen", zou ik zeggen)_


----------



## Red Arrow

ThomasK said:


> Oei, ik zou die betekenis anders beschrijven: "uiteraard wel", "uiteraard niet" of zo. Voor mij is het een zekerheid! _("überhaupt" (of "at all") betekent geregeld "helemaal", lijkt mij, maar in wezen is het "uiteindelijk", of "in wezen", zou ik zeggen)_


Überhaupt betekent ook soms ''eigenlijk'', denk ik. Of misschien is ''in wezen'' toch beter.
Sowieso wel/niet wordt nogal vaak sarcastisch/ironisch gebruikt, dus ik vind het vrij moeilijk om er een exacte betekenis op te plakken.

''Volgens mij heeft hij ook gevoelens, hoor.''
''Sowieso niet.'' (=Je hebt gelijk, maar voor de lol zeg ik het omgekeerde)

''Volgens mij zijn vrouwen daar totaal niet in geïnteresseerd.''
''Sowieso wel.'' (=Je hebt gelijk, maar voor de lol zeg ik het omgekeerde)

Ik kon geen beter voorbeeld bedenken...


----------



## ThomasK

De ironie zou ik anders uitleggen: je zegt "helemaal/net wel", maar laat via de ondertoon begrijpen dat je het niet zo bedoelt.


----------



## bibibiben

Wellicht is het in Vlaanderen anders, maar in Nederland wordt _sowieso_ nooit sarcastisch of ironisch gebruikt. Het woord heeft hier alleen de betekenis van _hoe je het ook bekijkt_ of _in alle omstandigheden. _Vaak ook: _toch al_. In de voorbeeldzinnen die Red Arrow geeft, zal de gemiddelde Nederlander in elk geval geen spoor van ironie bespeuren.

_Überhaupt _heeft in Nederland twee belangrijke betekenissen. In bevestigende zinnen betekent _überhaupt _zoiets als _in het algemeen_. In ontkennende zinnen heeft _überhaupt _vooral de betekenis van _helemaal_:  überhaupt niet = helemaal niet.


----------



## mirind4

Dank jullie wel!


----------

